

Airbnb Tech Talk: Yehuda Katz - Ruby, jQuery & Ember.js core team member - zephyrnh
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/pbdatewsz-tech-talk-yehuda-katz-it-s-harder-than-it-looks

======
wh-uws
Katz is on the Rails core team, not the ruby one.

~~~
zephyrnh
Yeah, sorry about that, realized my mistake after I submitted and seems like I
can't edit the title (information in the link is correct). Upvoting your
comment so people are aware.

------
zephyrnh
FYI This talk will be video taped and streamed - we'll have links for both up
later.

~~~
joedevon
Thanks. Are you covering ember in the talk? Never used it but really excited
about it :)

~~~
zephyrnh
I can't speak for Yehuda, but based on the talk abstract (in the link), it
doesn't seem like ember will be discussed.

------
bherms
This sounds like a good talk. The StyleOwner team will be joining you guys.
Thanks for hosting this. As an aside, where is a good place to find out about
these kind of events in the Bay Area? If there isn't one, I'd like to toss
together a public Google Calendar for everyone to add to so we developers can
be aware when/where talks will be held.

~~~
zephyrnh
Yeah as far as I know, the current system is just a bunch of eventbrite links
being tweeted/shared for different events. Would be great to have it
centralized somewhere, especially if done in a good way that allows filtering
out talks by focus area, how appealing people find them (upvoting?), etc.

